# Got 2



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2007)

Got 2 decent ones today, would of stayed longer but thought id drop from dehydration so i called it quits..... Maybe ill try it again tonight. Jim if ya see Matzuo x-wide gap sickle hooks PICK THEM UP!!!!! They will probably help your hookset.. These babies basically hook themselves then double back and hook em again, good thing I brought my handy dandy pliers. Any way heres todays catch.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pair. Those are darker than some bass I catch around here. I've caught some out of a blackwater pond that are pretty dark colored. Do you think those white worms work better than a watermelon or green pumpkin? I might have to get me some


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2007)

I have been using Matzuo America sickle hooks for about 4 years now - the EWG offset worm hooks (sickle not J-bend) are awesome. I like the wire gage and they give a great hookset


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice pair. Those are darker than some bass I catch around here. I've caught some out of a blackwater pond that are pretty dark colored. Do you think those white worms work better than a watermelon or green pumpkin? I might have to get me some



Green pumpkin is my goto confidence color, just look at all the pros in bassmaster 3/4 of em use green pumpkin or watermellon for tournaments which says something about these colors.......They Work!!! But when the bite gets tough you got to match the hatch, my white worms are smoke shad tiki sticks if you t-rig em the right way you can swim them then kill em to resemble a dieing/injured baitfish which the bass in my area are feasting on


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2007)

Good Catchin! I will look at those hooks Tomorrow at Basspro!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2007)

Good looking bass!!! 




fishnfever


----------

